# Mileage deduction ?



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

According to Schedule C instructions this years mileage deduction is 54.5 cents. Not the 58 cents everyone has been saying. 

So 54.5 cents is correct then ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The 58ish is for 2019 which would be next years. 54.5 is 2018


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

IRS business mileage rate for 2018 is $0.545, and for 2019 is $0.58. You can Google “IRS mileage rate” for confirmation.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> IRS business mileage rate for 2018 is $0.545, and for 2019 is $0.58. You can Google "IRS mileage rate" for confirmation.


Just a stupid unicorn,

corrected my stupidity thank you.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok thanks guys. Haha to bad it wasn't .58 for 2018 year, cause schedule C would be negative -$50 . But sch C is + 1,524.00 . Oh well, still a refund coming.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ok thanks guys. Haha to bad it wasn't .58 for 2018 year, cause schedule C would be negative -$50 . But sch C is + 1,524.00 . Oh well, still a refund coming.


Impossible no one makes money driving for rideshare.
.
.
.
.
Kidding of course, nice when you can turn a taxable profit. Which reminds me I need to do my taxes, keep putting it off because I am going to have to pay.


----------

